# Check this wad out



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pulled this out of a 4" PVC line at a local nursing home. Couldn't find a clean out anywhere and had to pull the stool.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

oh nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was there more? Sometimes that's just the first pass, then send the cable in again to retrieve more, and more, and more....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like they are taking full advantage of the pressure assist toilets and flushing rags down the toilet. Is that what those are? I can't tell.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes pressure assist toilets and those are wet wipes. Ran it out a second time got like two more out of it. Pretty typical out there but my new guy snapped a pic


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Yes pressure assist toilets and those are wet wipes. Ran it out a second time got like two more out of it. Pretty typical out there but my new guy snapped a pic


Oh Yeah, I love wet wipes. And I love that they say "Flushable" on the box. I have made a lot of money because of those. Like you say, a typical clog for a nursing home.


----------

